# What do you think is the best skunk strain?



## 000StankDank000 (May 12, 2014)

I love me some good skunk weed . That smell and taste I like. So far I have grown Skunk 1 from sensi seeds. The strain grew nice topped easy and so far I am happy with it.

I am looking for someone who has grown a good skunk strain that's your favorite .

The stronger the better


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 13, 2014)

Nobody likes skunk weed?


----------



## MR1 (May 13, 2014)

I like it, but I am always worried about the smell.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 13, 2014)

That's the best part MR1
Know any good strains?


----------



## MR1 (May 13, 2014)

No specific names sorry, It is just called skunk around here. Nobody ever Knows the names of what they are smoking it seams.


----------



## powerplanter (May 13, 2014)

I have always loved a good skunk as well, but I don't know any specific breeder who has one better than the others.  I'm sure someone will come along with a name.  I do know that Rockster, a member here, is a breeder and has what they in the UK call cheese.  His is supposed to be pretty good and is kinda the same thing I think as what we call skunk.  I'm not  real sue about that, but thats what I heard.  Rockster use to give us a pretty good deal on his seeds...


----------



## Blak (Jun 15, 2014)

Yes, I have just started a skunk #1. I was looking for that old skunk that had to be double bagged so you couldn't detect it across the street. Anyone know what and where that stinky skunk seed is?


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jun 16, 2014)

That's what I'm talking about blak


----------



## MR1 (Jun 16, 2014)

Sweet Island Skunk, this is one I want to grow , I seem to remember this name whenever the BC weed would come around. This stuff was always something to look forward to.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jun 16, 2014)

Just smoked it last week was grown by TILRAY very well done. Nice fruit citrus taste mild skunk smell and taste. Good call


----------



## MR1 (Jun 16, 2014)

Right on, is it worthy of a spot in your grow?


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jun 16, 2014)

No only for the reason I like to grow what I can't buy. Was 18% THC . Wanna try equinox or platinum kush.


----------



## MR1 (Jun 16, 2014)

Right on man. Sounds good.


----------



## P Jammers (Jun 16, 2014)

To date the best I have had is a cross from Bodhi called Hippy Slayer which is his Dirty Hippy X Road Kill Skunk which is quite possibly the strongest plant I have ever tried.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jun 17, 2014)

Wow Thanks for sharing. Who sells those seeds PJ?

MR1 I think you would love super skunk haze from ontario best seed bank


----------



## 8planets8 (Jul 11, 2014)

Some very nice strains all to be thankfull for


----------



## jungle (Jul 11, 2014)

i'm growing a sensi super skunk that I'm excited about......will flower in a couple weeks so far it seems it will  grow up to be a nice plant....and i'm growing a skunk #1 Auto. I grew a super skunk lowryder in the past. This sensi skunk which is an all around high both indica and sativa is represented in the Sensi Super Skunk strain a skunk crossed with its Afghani parents. It..may not be as exotic and potent as the Hippy Slayer up above but it  sounds like a  great plant to me...flowers in 43 days...nice yield and potent it says......glad to be giving it a try....good luck with your strain(s) you get...I might give back a report on the sensi super skunk,,,when its about to be harvested or something....


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm looking for the mystical " Trinity" strain. Anyone


----------



## Iron Emmett (Jan 11, 2015)

RoadKill skunk is stinky as hell, even in early Veg she throws off a real thick skunk smell, once she flowers its so stinky you can see Cartoon stink lines coming off the plants   :hubba:

I love a nice stinky skunk too man, i had some Gods blue cheese growing from Jordan, this one was stinky as hell from the first 5 leaf set it stank bad, turned out to be a male which was kinda suprising, had some visible trics forming on the fan leaves just before sex i dont have anywhere to keep him but, i would like to take his pollen for later skunk crosses.


----------



## Palaing76 (Jul 16, 2020)

Thank you for the information.


----------



## stain (Aug 24, 2020)

Guessing after all these years. The stinkin skunk is still not to be found. 

Man what I would do to find some closes to the old skunky one...


----------



## 2broke2smoke (Aug 25, 2020)

Jaws has a skunk 1 x skunk1 that's pretty stinky.  maybe not the same as the skunk I used to get in L.A. in the mid 80's but still pretty loud

2b2s


----------



## stain (Aug 25, 2020)

2broke2smoke said:


> Jaws has a skunk 1 x skunk1 that's pretty stinky.  maybe not the same as the skunk I used to get in L.A. in the mid 80's but still pretty loud
> 
> 2b2s


I've ask him a few times where I can get his seeds with no reply....Where do I look???


----------



## 2broke2smoke (Aug 25, 2020)

I had to do a little research  but found them here: Home - Great Lakes Genetics - Cannabis Seed Bank


----------



## Rockymtnbuds (Sep 26, 2020)

I was always partial to Sam the Skunk Mans offering though I don’t know if he’s still around. Last year I ran Early Skunk from Sensi Seeds. It’s Skunk#1 x Early Pearl. I didn’t think it finished faster than anything else in the greenhouse but it’s stinky and has a great buzz. I’m almost out now so I need to start searching for a new one.


----------



## Chad.Westport (Oct 10, 2020)

Sam the Skunkman is still around these days, not hoping on as many podcasts or forums as he use to though.

I'm glad to hear good things about Sensi Seeds. I've always been a fan of them and have a few of the skunk #1 seeds but haven't had the chance to pop them yet. That early skunk looks sweet, I've heard they are good yielders.

I really would love some of that roadkill again though. It's been decades.


----------

